# American Sable? California Cross? Who knows?



## Maddy-Hazel (Jun 19, 2010)

So a couple months back I adopted Fiver from the humane society. The people at the shelter guessed he's an American Sable, but some of the folks on the RU forums though he might be a California Cross. I have no idea, and it doesn't matter to me either way, but I'm curious!

Here's my little man!










Here's a vid for good measure! He doesn't have red eyes in person, I think that's just the flash.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 19, 2010)

LOL!
Well. his coloring is sable point. A "common" (well, not really) variety. As for breed/mix, I can't help you. I'm more of a small breed person.


----------



## Maddy-Hazel (Jun 19, 2010)

He is rather silly isn't he? We had to keep his pen covered untill recently because he kept trying to get out and hump Hazel :rollseyes


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 19, 2010)

he's a cute bunny, and, it's nice to know that we aren't the only ones that pick names out from movies and literature.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 19, 2010)

Its definately a sable point. as far as breed, its hard to tell. You can cross out lops and any kind of breed that doesnt come in the sable point variety


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Almost looks like a sable point satin. can't be 100% sure without looking at a pedigree. American sables are a lot darker colored. though he could also be a dilute too. 

Love watership down.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 19, 2010)

*dixonsrabbitry1 wrote: *


> Almost looks like a sable point satin.




Sable Point Satins are known as "siamese" - now an accepted variety in theMini Satins.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 20, 2010)

*dixonsrabbitry1 wrote: *


> Almost looks like a sable point satin. can't be 100% sure without looking at a pedigree. American sables are a lot darker colored. though he could also be a dilute too.
> 
> Love watership down.


I learned something new today. American sables have sports.. And perhaps one other thing, though I forgot what. Like using sports for english spots and stuffs...

X3

edit:

well. sorta sports. guess they're not completely that? idk the terms. LOL!


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jun 20, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *dixonsrabbitry1 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Almost looks like a sable point satin.
> ...


Thanks. that's what I meant.


----------



## Karlie (Jun 21, 2010)

Definetley not an American Sable, I used to breed them and I've never heard of them having dilutes Shaded Night Rabbitry? Well you learn something new everyday!
Definetley a Sable Point though, unless your talking Satin, then Siamese.
I'm not sure on the breed cross but he is adorable!
And same here Nancy McCellend!


----------



## pamnock (Jun 23, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> I learned something new today. American sables have sports.. And perhaps one other thing, though I forgot what.


Cals, REW, and Seal are common unshowable varieties when breeding American Sables. I haven't heard of sable points (saimese) popping up (unless someone breeds in Siamese Satins).


----------



## martarachel (Jun 1, 2013)

I know this is super late, but I just wanted to say that I have two American Sable and Californian mixes. They are from the same litter. Their mother is an American Sable and the father was a Californian. One looks like an American Sable, and the other looks a lot like your rabbit.
Here they both are. Their eyes are actually brown.




And here she is. She looks similar to your rabbit with the white body and darker nose, ears and tail. Body types are similar too.




My rabbits are just over a year old and are about 6 lbs. Hope this was helpful!


----------

